# Những cuộc vượt ngục chấn động Việt Nam (Kỳ 1)



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

*Để vượt ngục, những kẻ trốn trại sẵn sàng chịu khổ  còn hơn cả “nếm mật nằm gai”. Có kẻ chui xuống hầm cầu nhà vệ sinh ngâm  mình trong thùng phân chỉ nhô mỗi cái lỗ mũi lên để thở và che bằng một  miếng giấy.*

*Kỳ 1: "Lặn" xuống hố phân hơn 10 giờ để trốn tù* 
_LTS: Trong quá trình cải tạo và lao động tại nhiều trại giam như Nà  Tấu (Điện Biên), Hồng Ca (Yên Bái), Vĩnh Quang (Vĩnh Phúc), Quyết Tiến  (Tuyên Quang), Yên Hạ (Sơn La)…vẫn có nhiều trường hợp trốn khỏi nơi  giam giữ một cách ngoạn mục. Hầu hết các trường hợp này đều bị bắt lại  và cái giá phải trả cho sự liều lĩnh này không nhỏ._ _
Tuy nhiên, sự chuẩn bị kì công và sự ranh mãnh trong hành trình  trốn khỏi nhà giam của những tên tội phạm này có thể khiến nhiều người  phải “ngả mũ thán phục”._ 
_Chúng tôi sẽ lần lượt đăng tải những câu chuyện trốn tù ngoạn mục  nhất mà các phạm nhân đã thực hiện, như bài học làm gương cho những kẻ  vẫn còn đang nung nấu ý định thoát khỏi án tù sớm mà không chịu cải tạo._ 
Hiện nay, trên khắp miền Bắc, có tới hơn chục trại giam lớn nhỏ thuộc  quản lý của Tổng cục thi hành án hình sự và hỗ trợ tư pháp (Tổng cục  VIII, thuộc Bộ Công an). Một thời, Tổng cục có ký hiệu là V26 này quản  lý hàng chục ngàn phạm nhân phạm tội phải chấp hành án tù tại các trại  giam trên khắp cả nước      
Có những trường hợp nung nấu ý định trốn trại hàng năm trời mới thực  hiện, có trường hợp cán bộ lơ là canh gác hoặc mất cảnh giác là chúng  lập tức bỏ trốn.      
Có rất nhiều lý do khiến những phạm nhân này tiếp tục phạm lỗi, phạm  nhân sợ phải sống trong tù, có người lại nhớ vợ con quá không chịu được,  có phạm nhân nghĩ vợ mình không chung thủy nên vượt ngục ra ngoài kiểm  tra.     
 Không ít trường hợp chúng trốn trại để ra ngoài thanh toán “kẻ phản  bội” và cũng không ít trường hợp trốn ra ngoài để [url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự[/url] với người tình  rồi lại quay về quy án.      
Quá trình chuẩn bị cho một cuộc trốn trại của một số phạm nhân rất công  phu. Chúng lên kế hoạch chi tiết, theo dõi lịch đổi ca trực của cán bộ  canh gác, phân công đồng phạm âm thầm chuẩn bị tiền để có chi tiêu cho  việc chạy trốn…      
Dụng cụ để vượt ngục có thể chỉ là một chiếc chìa khóa đã cũ, chăn màn  mà chính phạm nhân dùng hàng ngày để vượt qua hàng rào điện…     
 Một phạm nhân còn rất trẻ tuổi nhưng đã có lần trốn trại thành công tâm  sự: “Nhớ lại lần trốn trại ấy, em vẫn run nhưng vì đã trót vượt qua một  cánh cửa rồi nên lại có quyết tâm ra ngoài hơn.      
Đó là một ngày không trăng sáng, bởi có trăng rất dễ có bóng người và  dễ bị phát hiện, tốt nhất đó là ngày cuối hoặc đầu tháng khi màn đêm đen  kịt chỉ một màu. Không thao tác thực tập, không tập dượt, tất cả quá  trình vượt ngục của bọn em ở trại tạm giam Công an tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc ngày  ấy đều chỉ thực hiện trong vòng một tuần và trốn ra ngay trong đêm đầu  tiên thực hiện”.      
Trong dịp lên công tác tại trại giam Tân Lập (Phú Thọ), chúng tôi được  các quản giáo ở đây kể lại câu chuyện trốn tù của 11 phạm nhân vào năm  1997 trong một đêm mưa gió như một kỉ niệm khó quên tại đây.      
Khám hiện trường thấy một đám tường thoạt trông tưởng vẫn còn nguyên  vẹn nhưng khi quan sát kỹ mới phát hiện thấy có một mảng ve tường có vẻ  hơi dày lên. Sờ tay vào mới tá hỏa hóa ra chỉ là một mảnh giấy được trát  ve màu vàng y hệt như màu tường và được dán một cách rất khéo léo. 


 _Để trốn tù, có kẻ đã ngâm mình trong hố phân nhiều giờ (Ảnh minh họa)_​      Lật tiếp đám giấy thì lộ ra một mảng tường to đủ một người chui lọt với  những viên gạch vẫn được xếp ngay ngắn chỉ có điều chẳng còn tí vữa  nào.Mãi mấy tháng sau khi bắt được hết đám tù trốn trại này, các đối  tượng khai, đào được mảng tường ấy chỉ nhờ có mỗi một dụng cụ cực kỳ thô  sơ là... chiếc đinh 5 cm.      
Sau khi mang được đinh vào phòng giam, đám tù này hàng đêm thay nhau  đào cho hết lớp vữa trát. Sau rồi cứ theo mạch vữa quanh viên gạch mà  cạy cho tới khi từng viên gạch chẳng còn tí vữa nào thì lấy tay kéo ra.      
Suốt mấy tháng trời để che mắt quản giáo, các phạm nhân lấy tờ giấy đã  bôi đất cho có màu giống màu tường che bên ngoài nên bình thường không  ai phát hiện ra.      
Một cán bộ của Tổng cục VIII (Bộ Công an) cho biết, âm mưu trốn tù,  trốn trại thì nhiều, nếu không nói là ngày nào cũng có nhưng số vụ việc  thành công rất ít.      
Khoảng 10 năm trở lại đây, trên toàn bộ mấy chục trại giam lớn nhỏ do  Tổng cục quản lý, mỗi năm chỉ có không đầy 30 vụ với trên dưới 30 đối  tượng thực hiện được việc bỏ trốn.      
Cũng theo thống kê của Tổng cục VIII, riêng năm 2008, cả nước có 22 vụ,  25 đối tượng trốn tù. Chỉ có 5 đối tượng hiện đang bị truy nã, còn 20  đối tượng khác thì đã bị bắt lại và nhận thêm hình phạt mới (Tội Trốn  khỏi nơi giam giữ, Điều 311, Bộ luật hình sự).      
Theo thống kê này, một điều khiến không ít cán bộ quản lý và chính các  chiến sĩ cảnh sát trại giam ngạc nhiên là những đối tượng tù cao, án  nặng lại ít khi tìm cách bỏ trốn.      
Thông thường, chuyện trốn tù thường rơi vào trường hợp những đối tượng  có hoàn cảnh éo le hoặc vì họ có những nhận thức lệch lạc, từ đó dẫn đến  hành vi manh động. Các đối tượng này thường có mức án nhẹ như tội trộm  cắp tài sản, cố ý gây thương tích, buôn bán ma túy với số lượng nhỏ…      
Trốn tù có thể xem là khởi đầu cho một đoạn bi kịch mới của chính người  tù và cho cả xã hội. Với người tù, cơ hội tìm lại phần lương thiện ít  ỏi và sự thanh thản đã bị cắt ngắn thêm.      Nếu chưa bị tóm trở lại, trong điều kiện trốn chui trốn nhủi, để tồn  tại, gần như chắc chắn kẻ đào tẩu sẽ phải sa chân vào hành vi phạm tội  mới.      
Áp lực tâm lý và điều kiện sống sẽ khiến việc phạm tội càng lớn. Món nợ  với luật pháp ngày càng nặng, sự tồn tại của kẻ đào tẩu sẽ bị nhấn chìm  trong tuyệt vọng.     
 Vì thế, truy bắt bằng được kẻ trốn tù, ngoài việc thể hiện sự công  bằng, nghiêm minh trong kỷ cương, luật pháp, với các cán bộ ngành Trại  giam, đó còn là việc cố níu lại cơ hội hoàn lương ít ỏi cho kẻ đã phạm  tội, đồng thời giảm thiểu cho xã hội một mối nguy lơ lửng.     
Kể ra những vụ trốn tù nổi tiếng, có thể kể đến như vụ Nguyễn Văn Thân  (tức Thân rau muống) và Nguyễn Hải Nam (tức Nam cu chính) trốn khỏi trại  giam Hỏa Lò (Trại tạm giam số 1 – Công an TP. Hà Nội) cách đây đã lâu.     
 Phải rất vất vả toàn bộ lực lượng trinh sát trại tạm giam Hỏa Lò mới có  thể bắt lại được hai tên này. Nhưng quá trình hai tên Nam và Thân trốn  khỏi đây có thể nói ly kỳ không kém gì phim hành động.     
 Ở miền Nam, “khám lớn” Chí Hòa được coi là một trong những trại giam  cẩn mật nhất cả nước, nhiều phạm nhân khi biết mình bị giam ở đây đều  “toát mồ hôi” chứ đừng nói đến có ý định trốn trại.      
Vậy mà, tên Phước“tám ngón”, một trong những đệ tử thân tín của Năm Cam  trước đây lại làm nên một điều thần kỳ nhưng chấn động dư luận ngày ấy  là “trốn tù” từ trại Chí Hòa.      
Vụ trốn tù này cũng được coi là kinh điển không kém gì vụ Thân rau  muống nhưng so về độ bền bỉ và vất vả thì Phước “tám ngón” hơn hẳn.      
Để vượt ngục, những kẻ trốn trại sẵn sàng chịu khổ còn hơn cả “nếm mật nằm gai”.      
Có kẻ chui xuống hầm cầu nhà vệ sinh ngâm mình nhiều giờ trong thùng  phân chỉ nhô mỗi cái lỗ mũi lên để thở và che bằng một miếng giấy.    
  Có kẻ khi đi lao động giả vờ xin quản giáo cho lên đồi đi vệ sinh thế  rồi chọn nơi nào có bụi cây ngồi xuống. Quản giáo đứng dưới nhìn lên vẫn  thấy cái mũ đung đưa tưởng phạm nhân vẫn đang “giải quyết nhu cầu tế  nhị”. Sau rồi, đợi mãi vẫn chưa thấy xong, đành leo lên tận nơi xem thì  mũ còn đậu trên ngọn cây nhưng người thì đã biến mất.      
Có kẻ đổ nước muối ủ vào chấn song cửa cho mục ra rồi dùng dây vải xé ra từ quần áo tù mà cò cưa hết ngày này qua tháng khác.     
 Lại có kẻ khi đi trồng chuối nghĩ ra trò quái đản để trốn trại là đào  hố vừa người nằm rồi nằm xuống và nhờ bạn tù lấp đất lên sau đó, phủ một  lớp rác lên “đống đất” nằm chờ lúc thuận lợi sẽ ‘bùng”.     
 Bất cứ khi có cơ hội, phạm nhân có ý định trốn tù sẽ lập tức hành động và tìm cách thoát ra ngoài.                

* Theo: GDVN*


----------

